# Ripcrod Code red Rest



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyone have problems with this rest. I can't get rid of a left tear when paper tuning.(using field tips) I just returned from a hunt in Wyoming and wonder if something happen in baggage handling but, nothing sticks out when examining the bow. I've reduced poundage, tried stiffer arrows, moved rest opposite of what your supposed to do but nothing worked. I sprayed the fletch and riser and have no contact issues. I put my old Rip cord back on and it tuned fine. I am shootng a Mathews Monster 58 pounds, 28 inch draw, Carbon express Maxima hunters and 100 grain tips. I switched to Easton Axis 340s for the stiffer arrow test.


----------

